

How to make a conspiracy out of nothing - channikhabra
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/10/03/narendra-modi-was-speaking-in-code-when-he-visited-america-heres-what-he-was-really-saying-to-his-hindu-nationalist-base/

======
mtmail
The title of the story is " Narendra Modi was speaking in code when he visited
America. Here’s what he was really saying to his Hindu nationalist base" Don't
editorialize titles when submitting.

